# Pike Island Dam



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

River very muddy and high today. What else is new?
Fished using crawlers and minnows about 4 hrs only one hit. Hooked up on a decent fish but fooling around with reel and it popped off. Nobody else caught much- one gar brought up.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't think were ever gonna see green water the way it looks tired of the rain but one thing about it sure is keeping my mud wet lol


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

slimdaddy45 said:


> I don't think were ever gonna see green water the way it looks tired of the rain but one thing about it sure is keeping my mud wet lol


Sure don't have to water my garden, the goodies are growing near as fast as the weeds.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was surprised how muddy it was. Went up to Rogers yesterday and New Cumberland was cranking water out. All the heavy rain wednesday went north of us and pounded Western Pa. Thats a sure fire recipe to muddy up the river.

Its been a slow year at Pike Island. Didn't do well with walleye late winter/early spring, white bass never ran up to the dam in the spring, and smallmouth fishing has been poor so far. Have done much better on other parts of the river away from the dam. Its been hit or miss though depending on the water conditions, with more misses than hits because of constant water fluctuation.

Gar have been an issue this year, also. They have been bad below the dam since April and I have seen them in areas I have never seen them before. They make bait fishing near impossible and they have torn up more than a few soft plastics.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I was surprised how muddy it was. Went up to Rogers yesterday and New Cumberland was cranking water out. All the heavy rain wednesday went north of us and pounded Western Pa. Thats a sure fire recipe to muddy up the river.
> 
> Its been a slow year at Pike Island. Didn't do well with walleye late winter/early spring, white bass never ran up to the dam in the spring, and smallmouth fishing has been poor so far. Have done much better on other parts of the river away from the dam. Its been hit or miss though depending on the water conditions, with more misses than hits because of constant water fluctuation.
> 
> Gar have been an issue this year, also. They have been bad below the dam since April and I have seen them in areas I have never seen them before. They make bait fishing near impossible and they have torn up more than a few soft plastics.



I caught a White Bass at the Byrd on the 22nd of last month,, first I have caught in I don't know how long. Maybe they all washed down here? LOL

I really think the Gar are an issue in the Mighty O. I would be interested to hear what the DNR has to say about it. But until otherwise directed, I don't think I will be CPRing them anymore. 

In fact,, maybe some Gar tournaments are in order. Straight numbers game, most Gar wins. Any idea what to do with the carcasses?


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I was surprised how muddy it was. Went up to Rogers yesterday and New Cumberland was cranking water out. All the heavy rain wednesday went north of us and pounded Western Pa. Thats a sure fire recipe to muddy up the river.
> 
> Its been a slow year at Pike Island. Didn't do well with walleye late winter/early spring, white bass never ran up to the dam in the spring, and smallmouth fishing has been poor so far. Have done much better on other parts of the river away from the dam. Its been hit or miss though depending on the water conditions, with more misses than hits because of constant water fluctuation.
> 
> Gar have been an issue this year, also. They have been bad below the dam since April and I have seen them in areas I have never seen them before. They make bait fishing near impossible and they have torn up more than a few soft plastics.


What has been working for you or what kinds of spots are you targeting on the river?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was mainly hitting banks with little to no current or eddys where the water was clearer than the main river. When I could find them the fished was pretty decent but with the river up and down so much, those areas where tough to find.


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

Thanks that’s helpful!


----------

